# F/S Expertly converted & PaintedSlaanesh Mounted Chaos Lord



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

As the title suggests I have the following lovingly converted and painted to a very high standard Slaanesh chaos Knights for Sale. Ideal for your run of the mill Chaos Knights or Chosen Chaos Knights.
I'm looking for £25 for the figure (a bargain!) and buyer pays postage. I will of course get the parcel weighed and let you know how much the postage will be. (I'm in the UK)
If you're interested please PM me or you can contact me at:
[email protected]
















I can supply more pictures if anyone expresses an interest.
Darrell.


----------

